# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  sudor en las manos

## Norax

mi problema es que me sudan las manos. no es mucho, pero si lo suficiente para que el empalme clasico se me escurra de la mano. lo que puedo hacer casi siempre es usar otro empalme, pero me niego a renunciar a usarlo a menos que vea que es imposible. 

hasta ahora lo que estoy haciendo es empujar un poco con el musculo del meñique o con el del pulgar. el del meñique canta mucho en casi cualquier juego, y el del pulgar adquiere una posicion practicamente como la del empalme del pulgar. 

me parece importante porque lo que no consigo es manipular objetos (un poco si, pero no muchas cosas) con el empalme hecho. 

una ayudita plis ^^ 

gracias

----------


## Alejandro

Prueba a lavarte bien las manos y después ponerte polvos de talco.

----------


## Jesusmma

Hola Norax. Bueno yo no estoy seguro de si servira igualmente para las manos, pero conozco un "medicamento" o mas bien un remedio para el sudor que se llama "Fungosol". Es un bote que contiene una especie de polvos de talco pero no son polvos de talco. Es un compuesto muy distinto pero tien el mismo color y es y tiene el mismo aspecto. Se usa para los pies sudorosos y para el mal olor de pies. Yo te recomiendo que lo prueves porque seguramente funcionara ya que si evita el sudor en los pies lo evitara tambien en las manos y en cualquier parte del cuerpo.

Pruevalo pero antes de hechartelo asegurate de haberte labado las manos y de tenerlas completamente secas si no donde esten húmedas se conbertira en barro blanco. Recuerda tener las manos completamente secas y no te cortes en la cantidad que te pones. 

Recuerda: "Fungosol" Lo puedes encontrar en una farmacia. 

Bueno espero haberte servido de ayuda. Un saludo

----------


## Ella

oye, no te referiras al FUNGUSOL? es que creo que el fungosol es para maderas es un insecticida...

----------


## Jesusmma

> oye, no te referiras al FUNGUSOL? es que creo que el fungosol es para maderas es un insecticida...


Ups, si perdon esk escribi mal el nombre, lo siento es (lo aclaro bien)FUNGUSOL

Jejee un saludito

----------


## Ella

bueno, ya que te refieres al fungusol, segun tengo entendido es un antimicotico, se suelo usar en los pliegues de la pie, o entre los dedos...el vademecun al menos nombra esto como su funcion principal, pero al final del todo dice "tb se puede usar como desodorante", pero es un atimicotico

----------


## Norax

juas, es lo que te iba a decir, que lo tengo en la mesilla y se llama asi ^^ lo echo en los zapatos de vez en cuando.

no se me habia ocurrido, tienes razon. leere el prospecto por si no se debe usar en las manos, pero puede funcionar.

lavarme bien las manos me sirve para 10 min. pasado ese tiempo se me vuelve a escurrir el clasico. y el talco no funciona: compré esto que se echan los deportistas... es que no recuerdo el nombre. los de barra y eso, antes de subirse. bueno, pues eso. no vale porque te sudan lo mismo o mas... no se por que. lo compré para jugar al ping pong. probare las dos cosas de nuevo para los empalmes a ver, que lo del fungusol tiene buena pinta.

¡GRACIAS CHICOS! ^^

----------


## Ella

por cierto, con respecto a la suduracion de manos algunos lo llaman hiperhidrosis, pero ya que te sucede con la moneda, a ti te da por la ansiedad y tension al sujetar la maneda, es algo inconsiente..a medida de la practica, seguridad...va desapareciendo. como cuando vas a agarrar a una chica, cuanto mas te acercas mas te sudan las manos, no?, jejeje, pero despues cuando te casas con ell ay haces lo mismo ya no  :P

----------


## Norax

jejeje, no creo, ya me lo diras ; )

puede ser, pero me sucede sin ansiedad. me explico: si como chocolate, por ejemplo, o algo dulce, aunque lo haya comido con servilleta o cuchillo y tenedor me sudan las manos... bueno, no que me suden, si no que las tengo como grasientas, como si me lo hubiese jampado con las manos.

cuando me levanto las tengo asi, pero me las lavo y se acabo... hasta que hago alguna de esas cosas. si pasa un rato se quita, o sea que no es desagradable ni permanente, pero en cuanto cojo una moneda no se agarra a menos que me lave.

----------


## Jesusmma

lo de los deportistas creo que se llama magnesio. bueno, me voy de boda

Xao

----------


## jesus_cheng

hola, hay una crema o polvo (se me olvido que era) que usan los tenistas, se lo aplican en la mano y el sudor no cae...

tambien puedes usar talco o desodorante... :o

----------


## Norax

mmm, desodorante. no lo he probado. lo intentare en breve.

----------


## Norax

no probe el desodorante, pero mi padre me trajo un par de monedas de medio dolar (hasta ahora usaba monedas de 50 y 100 pelas de las grandes) y se empalman muchiiiiisimo mejor. asi da gusto, hasta puedo seguir las lecciones y todo ^^

gracias a todos por las sugerencias

----------

